# Bought Wyndham Club Access Yesterday Without Understanding-Help Please?



## Meatball (Jun 18, 2018)

Good Morning,

I attended my *very first* timeshare presentation yesterday at Wyndham, Williamsburg, VA. I totally fell for the presentation without doing my usual research and due diligence. (I know,-STUPID!) Since I still have 6 more days to back out, I'm asking for assistance.
_Note: I have spent around 7 hours searching through the TUG site looking for answers and although I have satisfied many questions, I still have more questions that I can't seem to find answers for. Additionally, many answers I found are over 10 years old so I'm not sure if the info provided is STILL true. Also, in reading this forum, I'm finding an awful lot of "rules" that make it appear as though the flexibility of the program isn't actually what was presented to me._

The Facts:

Club Wyndham Access which includes Plus, Perks and several other programs that I can't remember (and they conveniently didn't give me the paper that listed them all out)
$29,000 plus $1,150 Yearly Assessment Fees (This comes out to $145 per 1,000 points)
200,000 Points
300,000 Bonus Points (1X thing)
I am a virtual employee so I can work from anywhere in the world as long as I have an internet connection. So I often rent a cheap ($329/wk) condo through Armed Forces Vacation Club and work during the day and go explore after the work day. But I only take roughly 2 weeks of actual vacation time a year. I travel domestically and internationally in equal measures.
I am 41 years old, unmarried, no kids which means 1 bedroom units are fine and I (hopefully) have MANY years of vacationing ahead of me. And my plan is to use my points rather than sell/rent them.
  1.  Is this a good deal and worth keeping?

3 salesmen literally had me surrounded in a small cubicle and kept insisting that this is an amazing rate and even showed me a chart from Wyndham showing that the $145 rate was last offered in 2005) 
  2.  Are the additional programs, particularly the Plus Partners Network access, that you get from purchasing through the developer valuable enough that the above paid price is a good value?

  3.  Is it, in fact, difficult/impossible to get reservations at popular destinations during peak times? Although I have a lot of flexibility due to my job, sometimes I still like to experience popular places during popular times. For example, New Orleans during Mardis Gras!  Or better yet, I've always wanted to go to NYC to see the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.

I'm wondering if I need to rescind and go for Resale CWA Points instead. If I do that, here are my questions:

  A.  Resale Points don't convey the Advance Reservation Priority (ARP), correct?
  B.  Resale Points don't convey access to the Plus Partners Network, including RCI, correct? 
-  Does this essentially mean that I would *only* have access to the 66 Club Wyndham Access properties and none of the WorldMark or RCI properties?​  C.  Should I drop down to the 105,000 points package with the developer to keep access to all of the Wyndham Programs and then supplement with resale CWA points?
       - If I do that, all combined points can be used with ARP and Plus Partners, correct?

I sincerely appreciate your honest feedback and recommendations. I'm really upset with myself for getting carried away by the beautiful picture they painted about all the possibilities and letting myself get so excited about it.


----------



## amycurl (Jun 18, 2018)

RESCIND IMMEDIATELY! The developer perks are *not* worth the price differential. Seven hours is not enough research. RESCIND FIRST, and then come back and read here from the experts (of which I am not one.)

Here's what I do know:
--The current listings for CWA points on Ebay. The most expensive is $2,500 for 500,000+ points. Think about all the cool things you could do with an extra $27,000.

--Resale points do convey ARP.
--You do get access to RCI
--Do not buy *any* points from the developer



MODs, could you move this to the Wyndham forum where it is more likely some of those experts will see his questions?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 18, 2018)

Rescind and continue to use your AFVC until you study and find a resale that fits your needs. 

If the salesweasel's lips were moving, good chance s/he was lying. Resale points are EXACTLY the same as retail ones- except for (iirc) VIP status which isn't worth anywhere near what it would cost to acquire.

Follow the instructions near the signature page of the contract and save yourself some serious dough.

Jim


----------



## Braindead (Jun 18, 2018)

Meatball said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I attended my *very first* timeshare presentation yesterday at Wyndham, Williamsburg, VA. I totally fell for the presentation without doing my usual research and due diligence. (I know,-STUPID!) Since I still have 6 more days to back out, I'm asking for assistance.
> _Note: I have spent around 7 hours searching through the TUG site looking for answers and although I have satisfied many questions, I still have more questions that I can't seem to find answers for. Additionally, many answers I found are over 10 years old so I'm not sure if the info provided is STILL true. Also, in reading this forum, I'm finding an awful lot of "rules" that make it appear as though the flexibility of the program isn't actually what was presented to me._
> ...


Rescind and read the threads on PICs. Developer purchase maybe right for you but just take a different route
Resales do get ARP and access to RCI
Educate yourself here first. Take your time no need to rush into anything. Then do what is right for YOU


----------



## Richelle (Jun 18, 2018)

I don’t care if they are giving it to you for $10 per 1,000 points. If you have questions, back out now until you have all the answers you want. The rescission instructions are in the contract and the time you have varies by state so be sure to check now. Some states it’s as few as three days and that includes weekends. 

Resale points give you everything retail does EXCEPT VIP status and Club Pass locations. You also do not get Plus partners that gives you the ability to convert points to car rentals and air fare. The trade is not worth it. It would be like paying $800 (in the form of maintenance fees for those points) to pay for airfare that only cost $200. The only time you buy from developer is if you want VIP. Many here will tell you VIP is a waste of money. Some will say it depends on how you will use it. Others say they have no regrets paying retail to get VIP. For a single person who has such flexibility, you’re better off sticking with the AFVC. You have no monthly commitment, and can choose not to vacation one year, and you won’t lose anything. If you decide you want to travel with friends and extended family on a regular basis who may not be able to afford places like those, then That might be different. But that doesn’t sound like the case for you. Also, I never recommend people get VIP by buying 400,000 or more points. I always tell them to utilize the PIC Plus Program. Get a dirt cheap three bedroom fixed week on eBay (has to be qualifying) buy 49,000 points and enroll that fixed week on PIC Plus. That three bedroom is worth 254,000 points. You do have to pay an $89 fee every time you want to exchange the week for points, but that’s only when you want it. That 49,000 package is around $10k. So you get more points for half the cost. You still have to pay MF on both the 49,000 points and the fixed weeks. Fixed week contracts normally have MF cheaper then points. Keep the MF under $800 a year and you’ll be cheaper in maintenance fees then the majority of points contracts. 

Even better, buy resale or get one for free. TUB has a bargain bin forum where people are giving away contracts for free.


----------



## Meatball (Jun 18, 2018)

Thank you so much to everyone who has responded with your opinion and advice. I sincerely appreciate your quick response to help save me from making a big mistake. The consensus is* clearly* to rescind. I'll do that in person today after work and I'll also do it via certified mail. Any advice for doing so? Specifically, do you recommend that I write a letter and then have them sign a copy that I keep in order to prove their timely receipt? If so, do you recommend specific language that should be included in the letter?


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jun 18, 2018)

DO NOT GO BACK TO THE SALES CENTER, they will try to talk you out of rescinding.  Follow the rescind process.  Short note with all the details, signed by all those on the purchase agreement, mailed to the address noted in your contract.  Make copies and be sure to get tracking.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 18, 2018)

Meatball said:


> Thank you so much to everyone who has responded with your opinion and advice. I sincerely appreciate your quick response to help save me from making a big mistake. The consensus is* clearly* to rescind. I'll do that in person today after work and I'll also do it via certified mail. Any advice for doing so? Specifically, do you recommend that I write a letter and then have them sign a copy that I keep in order to prove their timely receipt? If so, do you recommend specific language that should be included in the letter?


Do not waste your time doing it in person.
Your rescission instructions should be above your signature on the contract. Usually even in bold print

Send certified letter no signature required. Track the letter and ounce it has been delivered print it off as your proof of mailing.
The postmark is the important day as that is the date you have officially rescinded.

Letter can be simple
I am rescinding contract number———-
Purchased at the Wyndham ————
On the date of —————

Sign.   Date
Print name


----------



## Meatball (Jun 18, 2018)

Cyrus24 said:


> DO NOT GO BACK TO THE SALES CENTER, they will try to talk you out of rescinding.  Follow the rescind process.  Short note with all the details, signed by all those on the purchase agreement, mailed to the address noted in your contract.  Make copies and be sure to get tracking.


GREAT point! I will avoid the sales center. However, they gave me an Amazon Fire that was NOT part of the "gifts" that they promised me. They loaded a bunch of Wyndham documents onto it for me to reference.
What do you recommend I do with that? (I was originally planning on returning it when I went back to cancel the contract so I don't get charged for it.)


----------



## Meatball (Jun 18, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Do not waste your time doing it in person.
> Your rescission instructions should be above your signature on the contract. Usually even in bold print
> 
> Send certified letter no signature required. Track the letter and ounce it has been delivered print it off as your proof of mailing.
> ...


Thank you for the specific instructions. I will do exactly as you say. Do you recommend I then contact the company after a certain period to confirm that they cancelled it?


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jun 18, 2018)

Meatball said:


> What do you recommend I do with that? (I was originally planning on returning it when I went back to cancel the contract so I don't get charged for it.)


I believe others who have done this would tell you to keep the Kindle, they've not been asking for them back.  If, by chance, they come and ask you for it, give it to them then.


----------



## Meatball (Jun 18, 2018)

Cyrus24 said:


> I believe others who have done this would tell you to keep the Kindle, they've not been asking for them back.  If, by chance, they come and ask you for it, give it to them then.


I'm glad you've heard of this situation before in order to provide advice. Again, thank you so much for helping.


----------



## Meatball (Jun 18, 2018)

Meatball said:


> GREAT point! I will avoid the sales center. However, they gave me an Amazon Fire that was NOT part of the "gifts" that they promised me. They loaded a bunch of Wyndham documents onto it for me to reference.
> What do you recommend I do with that? (I was originally planning on returning it when I went back to cancel the contract so I don't get charged for it.)


As a side note, I'm really relieved to hear the recommendation to NOT go back to the sales office. One of the salesmen kept commenting on how attractive I am and told me that he'd like to bring me an "extra welcome gift" to my hotel room (also a Wyndham property but booked through AFVC). It was making me uncomfortable and I even made a comment in front of his boss that he's looking for an excuse to come to my room... the boss actually agreed that's what he was doing. I'm hoping the boss talked to him afterwards though to tell him not to approach me here. Anyway, I'm going to high tail it out of my room to go explore as soon as I clock out of work! I know this story has nothing to do with my questions but provides a little context about why I'm so uneasy about the whole thing. I know I should have walked out. Lesson learned.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 18, 2018)

I'd add the sentence, "Promotional Materials to be returned under separate cover." Then send it back by cheapest means. They might try to charge you $50 or so for the tablet. You can decide if it's worth that to you.

If you send your rescission letter by USPS Certified w/return receipt, you'll know that it's been delivered. No need to check on them. It's STATE LAW that they honor a timely rescission letter- not a courtesy. LAW! They have up to 45 days to refund your down payment. It will probably take much less, but depending in when it hits your billing cycle, it's possible and they are under no obligation to inform you on the progress of the rescission. We know it's stressful, but just be assured that it will happen. Wyndham won't dare play games with it. Some other TS outfits might, but not them.

Glad you found us in time. Now go mail your letter and resume your vacation and have a cold one.

Jim


----------



## Meatball (Jun 18, 2018)

I like the way you think! And thanks for the reassurance! I get off work in 23 minutes and then I'm headed out to take care of this. Afterwards, I shall treat myself to some good grub, good beer and then a little shopping for good measure.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 18, 2018)

If you're still in Williamsburg, we were just there last month and had our 15th Anniversary dinner at "Cochon on 2nd". It was wonderful! Or I can recommend "Food For Thought" on Richmond Road.


----------



## Meatball (Jun 18, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> If you're still in Williamsburg, we were just there last month and had our 15th Anniversary dinner at "Cochon on 2nd". It was wonderful! Or I can recommend "Food For Thought" on Richmond Road.


Awesome, thank you! I'm starving right now so I appreciate the recommendation.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jun 18, 2018)

Be sure to let us know how this all ends.  After you get your purchase refunded, join Tug and keep learning.  A Wyndham timeshare ownership will get you some really nice vacations.  You just need to become an owner on your terms.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 18, 2018)

Meatball said:


> Awesome, thank you! I'm starving right now so I appreciate the recommendation.


Or if BBQ is your thing, Pierce's (Rochambeau road) is over the top, and will cost half of the other recomends.


----------



## Meatball (Jun 18, 2018)

Cyrus24 said:


> Be sure to let us know how this all ends.  After you get your purchase refunded, join Tug and keep learning.  A Wyndham timeshare ownership will get you some really nice vacations.  You just need to become an owner on your terms.


I sure will! I look forward to learning all this. Right now I'm pretty overwhelmed. I'm so glad I found you guys and that you all took pity on me  and guided me. This is exactly why I always refuse to go to timeshare presentations. I get so caught up sometimes, especially about travel, that I sometimes jump the gun.


----------



## Meatball (Jun 18, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Or if BBQ is your thing, Pierce's (Rochambeau road) is over the top, and will cost half of the other recomends.


I suspect I'll be trying at least two of your recommendations! Though I want to go to Sal's before I leave too. I just love their food!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 18, 2018)

Meatball said:


> I suspect I'll be trying at least two of your recommendations! Though I want to go to Sal's before I leave too. I just love their food!


We figure you can afford it. After all, we saved you $29,000 today. Enjoy!!

Jim


----------



## Braindead (Jun 18, 2018)

Meatball said:


> Thank you for the specific instructions. I will do exactly as you say. Do you recommend I then contact the company after a certain period to confirm that they cancelled it?


I can’t remember anyone that sent the certified letter and printed the tracking off ounce it was delivered having any trouble. The rescission of the contract will go through. This is one area that would be a big problem for Wyndham with government agencies if they start playing games with rescissions. 
Some have asked for email confirmation but they usually don’t get in on the first request.


----------



## Meatball (Jun 19, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> We figure you can afford it. After all, we saved you $29,00 today. Enjoy!!
> 
> Jim


LOL! Bring on the Dom & Caviar!


----------



## Meatball (Jun 21, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Or if BBQ is your thing, Pierce's (Rochambeau road) is over the top, and will cost half of the other recomends.


I tried Pierce's last night-It was pretty good! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Arimaas (Jun 22, 2018)

FYI just so you have an idea, I picked up 154k points on eBay for $625 at Fairfield Glenn. I don't care about ARP just wanted low fees ($73 a month all inclusive), to most likely use at resorts within driving distance from NYC. Good job rescinding. My unit hasn't closed yet, but the broker (vacation properties for less) has been phenomenal.


----------



## michellefromohio (Jul 31, 2018)

Is there a post that explains all of the acronyms? I was in a similar situation until today when we sent our rescision letter. What is PIC, specifically?

Thanks!



Richelle said:


> I don’t care if they are giving it to you for $10 per 1,000 points. If you have questions, back out now until you have all the answers you want. The rescission instructions are in the contract and the time you have varies by state so be sure to check now. Some states it’s as few as three days and that includes weekends.
> 
> Resale points give you everything retail does EXCEPT VIP status and Club Pass locations. You also do not get Plus partners that gives you the ability to convert points to car rentals and air fare. The trade is not worth it. It would be like paying $800 (in the form of maintenance fees for those points) to pay for airfare that only cost $200. The only time you buy from developer is if you want VIP. Many here will tell you VIP is a waste of money. Some will say it depends on how you will use it. Others say they have no regrets paying retail to get VIP. For a single person who has such flexibility, you’re better off sticking with the AFVC. You have no monthly commitment, and can choose not to vacation one year, and you won’t lose anything. If you decide you want to travel with friends and extended family on a regular basis who may not be able to afford places like those, then That might be different. But that doesn’t sound like the case for you. Also, I never recommend people get VIP by buying 400,000 or more points. I always tell them to utilize the PIC Plus Program. Get a dirt cheap three bedroom fixed week on eBay (has to be qualifying) buy 49,000 points and enroll that fixed week on PIC Plus. That three bedroom is worth 254,000 points. You do have to pay an $89 fee every time you want to exchange the week for points, but that’s only when you want it. That 49,000 package is around $10k. So you get more points for half the cost. You still have to pay MF on both the 49,000 points and the fixed weeks. Fixed week contracts normally have MF cheaper then points. Keep the MF under $800 a year and you’ll be cheaper in maintenance fees then the majority of points contracts.
> 
> Even better, buy resale or get one for free. TUB has a bargain bin forum where people are giving away contracts for free.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 31, 2018)

This is my copy and paste blurb on PIC. Let me know if it doesn’t answer your questions.  I don’t know if there is one place that provides you with the acronyms. There is nothing wrong with asking someone what an acronym means though, so don’t worry if you don’t know something. 


PIC stands for Personal Interval Choice.  Page 292 in the 2018-2019 directory explains more, but this is the nutshell version. If you have a qualifying fixed non-Wyndham week timeshare, you can enroll up to two of them in PIC.  There are two flavors of PIC.  PIC Express which is good for five years.  Then there is PIC Plus which is permanent for as long as you own both the fixed week and points contract.  Each fixed week as a fixed point value:

one bedroom 105,000 points

two bedroom 154,000 points

three (or more) bedrooms 254,000 points.

With PIC plus, you can use those points towards VIP status and to make reservations.  With PIC Express, it only counts towards VIP status.  You cannot use those points to make bookings.  To enroll a fixed week into either PIC program, you need to make a point purchase.  The minimum purchase is 49,000 points per PIC week you wish to enroll, if you buy through corporate ($12k for CWA, but you can likely negotiate that down with corporate or they might have a cheaper contract).  You have to enroll them at the time of purchase. If you buy through the resorts, you will likely pay more. You can enroll up to two fixed weeks for a maximum if 508,000 points (two 3 bedrooms).  PICs are non-transferable in the resale market. You can only add a PIC to your account if you buy points directly from Wyndham. 

If you enroll (2) three bedroom fix weeks, and buy a 105,000 point package, it will run you in the neighborhood of $16k but you will have 613,000 VIP eligible points for bookings (with PIC Plus), which puts you at Silver and if you decide to go gold later, you only need to buy 87,000 points to do it. 

A couple catches. First, as with any timeshare, those fixed weeks come with maintenance fees. For a three bedroom, try to keep it below $800 and you’ll MF cost will be lower then most point contracts. Also, you still have to pay the Wyndham program fee on those points of 58 cents per 1,000 points. For 254,000 points, that’s $147.32 per year or $12.27 a month. Finally, if you convert those weeks to points, there is an $89 fee per week you do it. 

Think of PIC as just another exchange program. I bought my Fixed week on eBay for $28. That gives me 254,000 points. Let that sink in. 254,000 points for $28. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skotrla (Aug 1, 2018)

Richelle said:


> Think of PIC as just another exchange program. I bought my Fixed week on eBay for $28. That gives me 254,000 points. Let that sink in. 254,000 points for $28.



A fixed week for $28 - 254K points for $28 + $16,000 developer purchase.

-Scott


----------



## grab (Aug 1, 2018)

So the PIC piece is new to me. 

I own two 3BR units at Star Island (not Wyndham) and just bought 500k points at Wyndham Grand Desert. 

I have the deed for grand desert but it will be months before it creates an account at Wyndham for me. 

If I buy a 105k contract with Wyndham directly can I become Platinum as it would be over a million points?


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 1, 2018)

grab said:


> So the PIC piece is new to me.
> 
> I own two 3BR units at Star Island (not Wyndham) and just bought 500k points at Wyndham Grand Desert.
> 
> ...



Your resale Grand Desert points won't count towards VIP status.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 1, 2018)

skotrla said:


> A fixed week for $28 - 254K points for $28 + $16,000 developer purchase.
> 
> -Scott



Minimum buy to enroll one PIC is 49,000, so

$12,000 developer+$28= $12,028 for a total of 303,000 points.

Retail cost of 303,000 points is $60,000 to $75,000

 I know of someone who was quoted $14,688 for 105,000 points, so if someone wanted to enroll two PICs they would need a minimum of 98,000 points.  That 105,000 point contract would cover it. So assuming Both PICs cost $28...

$14,688+$56= $14,744 for a total of 613,000 points.  Retail value $122,000 to $153,000

Prices are based on CWA points and subject to change.

I only recommend PIC for people who want VIP. Whether not it is worth the upfront cost is debatable, and has been debated ad nauseam here and on the Facebook groups.  Some people will get it regardless of what others say.  As they should.  It’s their right to decide what to do with their money.  That said, I don’t think VIP is worth the six  figure price tag.  PIC is a way to get VIP cheap. One guy did two PICs enrolled when he bought 192,000 to go Gold.  I believe that was around $25,000 total for Gold which retails for $140,000 to $175,000.  Obviously is someone doesn’t care about VIP, Club Pass, and Plus Partners, the upfront costs are definitely not worth it.  Resale would be way better.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Aug 1, 2018)

grab said:


> So the PIC piece is new to me.
> 
> I own two 3BR units at Star Island (not Wyndham) and just bought 500k points at Wyndham Grand Desert.
> 
> ...



Also, Star island is not a qualifying resort.  It has to be a non-Wyndham resort. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 1, 2018)

A non-affliciated Wyndham property ... Star Island is in the Wyndham directory (picture book with points) making it a NO-NO. Yes, Star Island has sections afflicated with Wyndham .. but the sections NOT part of Wyndham .. can NOT be Pick'ed.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 1, 2018)

Richelle said:


> I know of someone who was quoted $14,688 for 105,000 points, so if someone wanted to enroll two PICs they would need a minimum of 98,000 points. That 105,000 point contract would cover it. So assuming Both PICs cost $28...
> 
> $14,688+$56= $14,744 for a total of 613,000 points. Retail value $122,000 to $153,000



I don't understand where your retail value numbers come from. If someone was quoted $14,688 for 105,000 points, wouldn't it be possible to buy 6 x 105,000 points or 630,000 points for 6 x $14,688 or $88,128? I'm not saying that it's still not significantly less to enroll PICs than buying all the points direct, but the very numbers you're using seem to belie the quote of $122k to $153k for 613,000 points.


----------



## grab (Aug 1, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> A non-affliciated Wyndham property ... Star Island is in the Wyndham directory (picture book with points) making it a NO-NO. Yes, Star Island has sections afflicated with Wyndham .. but the sections NOT part of Wyndham .. can NOT be Pick'ed.


So when I bought Star Island I thought it was Wyndham but was told my section wasn’t...now with this PIC approach even though I get no Wyndham benefit at Star Island it can’t be PIC either. 
Sounds so wrong it must be right.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 1, 2018)

True. I should have stated that the quote was coming from telesales and not the resorts. So, let’s say instead we go with the 192,000 quote for $25k because there’s a bigger discount on that one. They got charged $133 per 1,000 points. That’s a little over $81,000 at that rate. Still. Far cry from $81,000. Most people buy at the resorts anyway, so I normally use the resort rates. The guy at the resort told me the going rate was $250 per 1,000 but I think it went up a few dollar. Obviously that’s initial price quote and not what you get after four hours of haggling, Which is why I gave a range when I was quoting retail price.  Some probably got lower at the resorts, but I cannot account for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 1, 2018)

Richelle said:


> Minimum buy to enroll one PIC is 49,000, so
> 
> $12,000 developer+$28= $12,028 for a total of 303,000 points.
> 
> ...



I'm probably the "someone else" in this scenario.   I picked up two non-Wyndham weeks based RCI integrated timeshares, each with a rebate coming back to me for $200 on Ebay from J&JTimeshare and Sumday (both are reputable timeshare resale firms doing business on eBay).  Those PICs are 3+ bedroom units that give me 508k credit toward VIP status (automatic Silver in other words).  You can then convert those into Wyndham points on an annual basis by trading your weeks based timeshares into RCI 9+ months ahead of the timeshare week, after which Wyndham will validate the RCI transfer and then credit your Wyndham accounts with 508k points (for a fee of $89.00 per PIC per year that is).

Any PIC transaction requires a developer points purchase.  Specific to the Wyndham contract costs, I had two choices, keeping in mind we wanted at least VIP Gold.  Either a 192k/192k contract for around 25k (this includes a $1000 rebate) for around $130/1000 points, or two 105k/295k contracts for around $134/1000 points (includes a $500 rebate per contract).  I went with the latter option because that option gives us temporary Platinum VIP for two years, after which we will drop back down to VIP Gold.  We also pick up 590k bonus points compared to 192k bonus points obviously.  Two years from now we will perform analysis on how much we used the Platinum benefits and make a decision on whether or not to pursue another developer/piggyback contract purchase to go permanent platinum VIP.

Resale contract purchases never count toward VIP benefit status.  I purchased directly from Wyndham corporate telesales - the only way to go IMHO.  Stay away from the resort sales staff as they almost always have higher pricing than corporate.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 1, 2018)

Richelle said:


> True. I should have stated that the quote was coming from telesales and not the resorts. So, let’s say instead we go with the 192,000 quote for $25k because there’s a bigger discount on that one. They got charged $133 per 1,000 points. That’s a little over $81,000 at that rate. Still. Far cry from $81,000. Most people buy at the resorts anyway, so I normally use the resort rates. The guy at the resort told me the going rate was $250 per 1,000 but I think it went up a few dollar. Obviously that’s initial price quote and not what you get after four hours of haggling. Even if he charged the full rate of that 49,000 points, that buy in would have been $12k and not $16k that you originally quoted for 49,000 points.  Where did you get the $16k from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Best rate I could get at a resort when we initially purchased (and subsequently rescinded) was $145/1000 points for  a 200k/300k contract and $155/1000 points for a 126k/174k contract.  That was after hours of haggling literally.  With corporate telesales I _started_ at rates lower than that in comparison.  Since corporate telesales is inside sales as opposed to outside sales, the haggling really isn't possible - they pretty much start out with the better pricing as a result.  Much preferred from my perspective - I can't stand the haggling process and all of the games outside sales reps play.  Some people don't mind the games and haggling though, so YMMV.  That said, I've also heard some not so great stories even from inside sales - so no guarantees.  PM myself or Richelle if you would like a direct referral to an inside rep that we used that treats people well and takes the approach I've outlined here.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 1, 2018)

Richelle said:


> Even if he charged the full rate of that 49,000 points, that buy in would have been $12k and not $16k that you originally quoted for 49,000 points. Where did you get the $16k from?



You seemed to be responding to me in the first part of your post, but this seems to be responding to a different post from @skotrla, not me. I just didn't want it to get lost.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 1, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> You seemed to be responding to me in the first part of your post, but this seems to be responding to a different post from @skotrla, not me.



Sorry, you’re right.  You were not the one with the $16k quote.  I’ll edit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Aug 1, 2018)

grab said:


> So when I bought Star Island I thought it was Wyndham but was told my section wasn’t...now with this PIC approach even though I get no Wyndham benefit at Star Island it can’t be PIC either.
> Sounds so wrong it must be right.



I can ask my sales rep.  What is the resort system?  Mine is Vacation Villages Resort, which is in the RCI network.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grab (Aug 1, 2018)

Richelle said:


> I can ask my sales rep.  What is the resort system?


Thanks


----------



## Richelle (Aug 1, 2018)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I'm probably the "someone else" in this scenario.   I picked up two non-Wyndham weeks based RCI integrated timeshares, each with a rebate coming back to me for $200 on Ebay from J&JTimeshare and Sumday (both are reputable timeshare resale firms doing business on eBay).  Those PICs are 3+ bedroom units that give me 508k credit toward VIP status (automatic Silver in other words).  You can then convert those into Wyndham points on an annual basis by trading your weeks based timeshares into RCI 9+ months ahead of the timeshare week, after which Wyndham will validate the RCI transfer and then credit your Wyndham accounts with 508k points.
> 
> Any PIC transaction requires a developer points purchase.  Specific to the Wyndham contract costs, I had two choices, keeping in mind we wanted at least VIP Gold.  Either a 192k/192k contract for around 25k (this includes a $1000 rebate) for around $130/1000 points, or two 105k/295k contracts for around $134/1000 points (includes a $500 rebate per contract).  I went with the latter option because that option gives us temporary Platinum VIP for two years, after which we will drop back down to VIP Gold.  We also pick up 590k bonus points compared to 192k bonus points obviously.  Two years from now we will perform analysis on how much we used the Platinum benefits and make a decision on whether or not to pursue another developer/piggyback contract purchase to go permanent platinum VIP.
> 
> Resale contract purchases never count toward VIP benefit status.  I purchased directly from Wyndham corporate telesales - the only way to go IMHO.  Stay away from the resort sales staff as they almost always have higher pricing than corporate.



You were but I was trying to respect your privacy. Lol


----------



## Richelle (Aug 2, 2018)

grab said:


> Thanks



I know I sent you a PM about this, but I wanted to post it publicly, in case someone else had the same question.  There are part of Star Island that are managed by Wyndham and other parts managed by Interval International.  Some parts are not managed by either of those.   If it's neither of those, and tradeable in RCI, then it qualifies.  Some sales people are not as familiar with PIC as others, and may assume since Star island is in Wyndham's list of resorts that it doesn't qualify.  However, as you mentioned yourself, not all of it is Wyndham.  So when you talk to a sales person, you have to let them know your unit is not managed by Wyndham or Interval international, and is tradeable through RCI.  If they seem unsure, ask them to talk to someone more familiar with the system.  I can put them in contact with someone in the Orlando office who knows such a person.


----------



## skotrla (Aug 2, 2018)

Richelle said:


> Minimum buy to enroll one PIC is 49,000, so
> 
> $12,000 developer+$28= $12,028 for a total of 303,000 points.
> 
> Retail cost of 303,000 points is $60,000 to $75,000



I wasn't suggesting that it's not a better deal than retail, just that you aren't getting the points for $28.  It's like Buy 1 Get 1 free sales - you get an effective 50% discount on each and not a 100% discount on the second one. 

-Scott


----------



## Richelle (Aug 2, 2018)

skotrla said:


> I wasn't suggesting that it's not a better deal than retail, just that you aren't getting the points for $28.  It's like Buy 1 Get 1 free sales - you get an effective 50% discount on each and not a 100% discount on the second one.
> 
> -Scott


a 70% discount, but "point" taken. Ha!


----------



## grab (Aug 3, 2018)

Richelle said:


> There are parts of Star Island that are managed by Wyndham and other parts managed by Interval International.  Some parts are not managed by either of those.   If it's neither of those, and tradeable in RCI, then it qualifies.  Some sales people are not as familiar with PIC as others, and may assume since Star island is in Wyndham's list of resorts that it doesn't qualify.  However, as you mentioned yourself, not all of it is Wyndham.  So when you talk to a sales person, you have to let them know your unit is not managed by Wyndham or Interval international, and is tradeable through RCI.  If they seem unsure, ask them to talk to someone more familiar with the system.  I can put them in contact with someone in the Orlando office who knows such a person.


I just spoke with Star Island. All points that are RCI at Star Island are Wyndham based and all points that are not Wyndham are only affiliated with Interval International. 

So nothing at Star Island can be PIC for Wyndham. 

Bummer as I thought that would be the best option for my week 7 & 8.


----------



## Silverdollar (Aug 3, 2018)

michellefromohio said:


> Is there a post that explains all of the acronyms? I was in a similar situation until today when we sent our rescision letter. What is PIC, specifically?
> 
> Thanks!


I started a thread late last year entitled, "Let's Help Our Newest Members" and Ron did a great job explaining a lot of the acronyms. Check it out at

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/lets-help-our-newest-members.265412/

I hope you find this helpful.


----------



## BibbityBoppity (Aug 4, 2018)

grab said:


> I just spoke with Star Island. All points that are RCI at Star Island are Wyndham based and all points that are not Wyndham are only affiliated with Interval International.
> 
> So nothing at Star Island can be PIC for Wyndham.
> 
> Bummer as I thought that would be the best option for my week 7 & 8.



If your weeks are in weeks, not converted to points, not traded through II but RCI only, then those weeks can be PIC’d. I specifically asked this question a few days ago at work. The answer is yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grab (Aug 4, 2018)

BibbityBoppity said:


> If your weeks are in weeks, not converted to points, not traded through II but RCI only, then those weeks can be PIC’d. I specifically asked this question a few days ago at work. The answer is yes.


Thanks. 
I think you are technically correct but I think the new info that Star Island was trying to tell me is that no one actually owns weeks there that are through RCI. 
It’s either weeks through II or points through Wyndham/RCI.


----------

